# Two photoshoots: a sex kitten and a bride!



## Bowker2 (Apr 20, 2006)

i did my friend jamie up for my portfolio- thought i would share!



















yay its almost the weeekend!!


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Apr 20, 2006)

WOW that is really pretty!


----------



## asteffey (Apr 20, 2006)

wow im so so so impressed!


----------



## bebixlove (Apr 20, 2006)

ur eyebrows n hair give you a really unique look.
real cute n refreshing ~


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 20, 2006)

WOW.  what colors did you use in the first one? I'm totally in love with it!


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Apr 20, 2006)

wow beautiful!


----------



## fairytale22 (Apr 20, 2006)

Both gorgeous! Great job!


----------



## Bowker2 (Apr 20, 2006)

ah well its actually my friend, but its true she is very beautiful and unique


----------



## prsfynestmami (Apr 20, 2006)

I loveee the 2nd one, you have gorgeous eyes!!


----------



## Bowker2 (Apr 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prsfynestmami* 
_I loveee the 2nd one, you have gorgeous eyes!!_

 
hehe thank you, but these are pictures of my friend! she does have gorgeous eyes!


----------



## Q o B (Apr 21, 2006)

wow that second one is BEAUTIFUL. good job!


----------



## devin (Apr 21, 2006)

you did a beautiful job! she looks great in both pics!


----------



## MissCreoula (Apr 21, 2006)

I am loving the MU in the 2nd pic do tell what you used?TIA


----------



## Nikki0211 (Apr 21, 2006)

Both are sooo beautiful! I love it.


----------



## pucci (Apr 21, 2006)

You did an awsome job-her skin looks so dewy


----------



## AppleLolaX (Apr 21, 2006)

what did you use for the second? its pretty


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 21, 2006)

theyre so pretty... but man is she pretty too!


----------



## feel.the.BEAT (Apr 21, 2006)

i love both the looks..please tell us what you used!!


----------



## londonfan (Apr 21, 2006)

Wowza, this is so pretty. I really would like to get a tutorial on the second look!


----------



## KJam (Apr 21, 2006)

I really like the bride one


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 21, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 21, 2006)

awesome, i love both looks, esp. the second!


----------



## aziza (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh! Both are gorgeous but the second one took my breath away!


----------



## MissAlly (Apr 21, 2006)

She's effing cuuuuute.


----------



## user3 (Apr 21, 2006)

Well you picked a beautiful model! Your friend is stunning in her wonderful makeup


----------



## rcastel10 (Apr 21, 2006)

I love that bride look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . Please tell us what you used


----------



## lemon255 (Apr 22, 2006)

they're both so beautiful!  the first one especially looks like something out of a midsummers nights dream.


----------



## turtle (Apr 22, 2006)

The second one and the last one are especially beautiful!!  What did you use on her eyes in those 2?


----------



## Pei (Apr 22, 2006)

The bride one is really beautiful!

SOft & nice.....


----------



## domifc (Apr 22, 2006)

i loooove the second one. very pretty. so much so that i'll have to try it some time. you do really beautiful work; your portfolio must be stunning


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 22, 2006)

I love the bride makeup!...what did you use?


----------



## Bowker2 (Apr 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *domifc* 
_i loooove the second one. very pretty. so much so that i'll have to try it some time. you do really beautiful work; your portfolio must be stunning_

 
thank you so much!


----------



## amethyst_star (Apr 22, 2006)

Love the eyes, beautiful!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Both Pics Are Super Gorgeous And You Are Mega Talented Girlie!


----------



## Lou (Apr 23, 2006)

So pretty


----------



## Classic Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Very pretty!  An the next photoshoot though, you may want to fill in her brows for her.  Since she has darker hair, try a shade lighter.


----------



## modernclassics (Apr 23, 2006)

Both look gorgeous...I love the colour combo you used in the second set.


----------



## lvgz (Apr 24, 2006)

i love it


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 24, 2006)

I love love love the second one!!


----------



## User34 (Apr 24, 2006)

very nice! I really like the last pic


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Apr 26, 2006)

gorgeous.


----------



## theleopardcake (Apr 26, 2006)

omg she looks like bjork! my favorite! i love everything!


----------

